# General > Farming & Crofting >  WANTED chicken and ducks

## summer2008

looking for chickens and ducks ,, not for pot ,, thanks

----------


## summer2008

Looking for chickens and ducks ,, any age ,, not for pot , for pets ,, thanks

----------


## Dave Glass

I have 1 boy and 2 girls all Bantam crosses if any use ?

----------


## millavilla

Sent you a message

----------


## manny

I have 2 silky cockerels and 2 hens, free for collection at Clyth

----------

